# Benross htx type r irons



## Philbleasy (May 1, 2016)

Hi guys has anyone hit the new benross htx type r irons?
If anyone has what are your thoughts?
I tried them today and was very surprised


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2016)

Rick Shiels has done a review and he was very impressed especially how far he was hitting them.

He also makes sure everyone knows they are "Benross"  as they are not one of the major brands.


----------



## Philbleasy (May 1, 2016)

Tried both benross htx and htx type r today against srixon z355, ping g, Taylormade m2 and rsi1 and the benross htx type r out performed them all only the ping g came close


----------



## spongebob59 (May 2, 2016)

Went to the local AG but they didn't stock them and said they weren't intending to. Said that AG were dropping that brand this year so not sure how many others will stock.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 2, 2016)

Got them at my club and was very impressed with them.The type r driver is very good also. Why benross is so cheap is because they don't sponsor tour players.


----------



## mar00 (Oct 9, 2016)

spend  a bit more on something else, very poor build quality, I received my new type r irons with ferules damaged, they have clearly been put together with them damaged could not be missed but sent them anyway, all the shafts and stepping are just random lengths, customer service don't care and refuse to put then right,


----------



## Reemul (Oct 9, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Got them at my club and was very impressed with them.The type r driver is very good also. Why benross is so cheap is because they don't sponsor tour players.
		
Click to expand...

My son is having lessons at a local course (Sturminster Marshall) and the club owner / pro Mike Dodd uses and sells the Ben Ross range and they seem excellent, lots of good word of mouth and user experiences.

I would have been tempted if I hadn't picked up some super cheap Wilson D100 clubs new from my local AG that shut down.

Build quality and look is very nice and they hit well also seem excellent value.


----------



## mar00 (Oct 9, 2016)

Reemul said:



			My son is having lessons at a local course (Sturminster Marshall) and the club owner / pro Mike Dodd uses and sells the Ben Ross range and they seem excellent, lots of good word of mouth and user experiences.

I would have been tempted if I hadn't picked up some super cheap Wilson D100 clubs new from my local AG that shut down.

Build quality and look is very nice and they hit well also seem excellent value.
		
Click to expand...

not my experience at all, out of 7 irons 6 arrived with ferules damaged, non of the shafts steps down the correct length not even cut straight, they've been back once and told they would be fixed but were sent back exactly the same untouched, so if you get them check carefully, 

also they are worthless used


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 9, 2016)

mar00 said:



			not my experience at all, out of 7 irons 6 arrived with ferules damaged, non of the shafts steps down the correct length not even cut straight, they've been back once and told they would be fixed but were sent back exactly the same untouched, so if you get them check carefully, 

also they are worthless used
		
Click to expand...

Not a big fan then?


----------



## mar00 (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Not a big fan then?
		
Click to expand...

I definitely couldn't recommend them, cheap shouldn't mean poor build quality with no customer service,

I've replaced them with Ping G the feel and quality is so much better and stepping is exact, all anyone says it the Benross go along way but that's not everything and Ping G are about the same but more consistent,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2016)

mar00 said:



			I definitely couldn't recommend them, cheap shouldn't mean poor build quality with no customer service,

I've replaced them with Ping G the feel and quality is so much better and stepping is exact, all anyone says it the Benross go along way but that's not everything and Ping G are about the same but more consistent,
		
Click to expand...

Shame you've had a bad experience but in general they are a very under rated brand. I've hit them in the past and found them very good and no problem with the quality


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Oct 9, 2016)

I've got the standard HTX irons, hybrid, fairways and driver. I switched from my old Adams Idea A12os after winning the driver and being very impressed with it. I tried them and ordered at a local pro shop after playing in a comp there, the fitting has led to changed iron set up which has helped to eradicate a bad shot tendency.

Turning to the clubs themselves, they have been built exactly to spec. No issues with the build and the components are top notch (KBS steel shafts, Mitsubishi Rayon Kuro Kage graphite, Lamkin grips). Not only that, I now have CB 5 & 6i which are proving to be very effective weapons.

In my opinion and experience, they are excellent clubs and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Reemul (Oct 9, 2016)

It is tough when a person gets a bad experience and you can't blame them on being negative but we in our lives have all had really shitty service or goods from somewhere.

Look at any review and not matter how good the product there will always be some 1 star ratings...


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2016)

I must say the HTX iron set I have here in my house look superb and I wouldn't hesitate in taking them out on the course, and I'm a huge Mizzie fan.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2016)

mar00 said:



			not my experience at all, out of 7 irons 6 arrived with ferules damaged, non of the shafts steps down the correct length not even cut straight, they've been back once and told they would be fixed but were sent back exactly the same untouched, so if you get them check carefully, 

*also they are worthless used*

Click to expand...

Well if they are as cheap as they are to buy, they're hardly going to get you a great trade in value, are they?  

I've had a set, no complaints whatsoever, good enough to get my name on the clubhouse wall with :thup:


----------



## Hendy (Oct 10, 2016)

Guy in my club got a set not sure on the model but came with kbs tour shafts. I think they were around 300 quid. 

Surely you can't be bad to that.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm looking at changing to these possibly in the new year unless I find some decent value G25's. Our pro stocks the HTX and raves about them so might try get fit for them and maybe the driver too.


----------



## chunter85 (Oct 10, 2016)

I actually tried these out yesterday in AG and out of those, M2 Irons and some Mizuno JPX EZ's, I found the Benross the best to hit.

I decided in the end to stick with my old Nike VRS irons though and although I got a bit more distance with the Benross and M2, they didn't feel as solid to hit.


----------



## Senseicads (Oct 10, 2016)

I use the benross hotspeed, and would like to add that the build quality on them has been excellent.  I tried a load before I bought and these just felt the best in my hands.  Love them and I can't recommend them enough! One thing to add is that the angles are usually quite strong.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have the Benross Hot Speed 2 Driver and Fairways and very happy with them.  Build quality is good (no issues) and good quality components.


----------



## mar00 (Oct 12, 2016)

obviously the initial cost would be relevant, but they are worth nothing, due to the problems they arrived with as I wouldn't sell them to anyone as they are 
I have tried for months now to get them sorted, they have been back once after having them three weeks I was told they would be fixed but received them back untouched, they ignore messages and emails, just because they are cheaper clubs shouldn't mean no customer service and poor build quality,
the off the shelf clubs in general seem to be ok, the main problem seems to be anything custom built,

I'm not the only one with problems and everyone that does seems to have the same problems getting anything done, they don't even respond to the fitters or retailers and the pros like to push them as they make about 50%,


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 12, 2016)

mar00 said:



			obviously the initial cost would be relevant, but they are worth nothing, due to the problems they arrived with as I wouldn't sell them to anyone as they are 
I have tried for months now to get them sorted, they have been back once after having them three weeks I was told they would be fixed but received them back untouched, they ignore messages and emails, just because they are cheaper clubs shouldn't mean no customer service and poor build quality,
the off the shelf clubs in general seem to be ok, the main problem seems to be anything custom built,

I'm not the only one with problems and everyone that does seems to have the same problems getting anything done, they don't even respond to the fitters or retailers and the pros like to push them as they make about 50%,
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried phoning them?

Of course, your real contact should (has to?) be the retailer you purchased them from! And that should apply even when 'custom built'!


----------



## mar00 (Oct 12, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Have you tried phoning them?

Of course, your real contact should (has to?) be the retailer you purchased them from! And that should apply even when 'custom built'!
		
Click to expand...

yes the retailer is phoning about 3 times a day and leaving messages, 

as they've already had them back once you would think it would be easier just to fix them instead of lying,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2016)

Got any photos of the issue so we can see what it is?


----------



## mar00 (Oct 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got any photos of the issue so we can see what it is?
		
Click to expand...

the clubs are with the fitter at the moment but I will get some and post them, as they now refuse to put the defect right, say it doesn't affect use,


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2016)

Is there any reason why your not joining in on the rest of the forum/site, it's obvious you joined and searched for Benross to vent your disapproval as you reignited a 5 month old thread?


----------



## GeeJay (Oct 27, 2016)

My pairs partner (9 hcp)has just bought a set of HTX Type R irons and thinks very highly of them. So much so that I'm considering getting a set myself (14 hcp) to replace my aging Wilson Di9.


----------



## mar00 (Oct 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Is there any reason why your not joining in on the rest of the forum/site, it's obvious you joined and searched for Benross to vent your disapproval as you reignited a 5 month old thread?
		
Click to expand...

I will be joining in more, I though a forum was to share information and that's what I'm doing about my experience with Benross and their poor quality and refusal to do anything about it, I'm clearly not the only one as there are regular post on twitter by people with problems also been ignored,

if I wanted to vent I would go on social media, which I will be doing next and also looking at taking legal action,


----------



## mar00 (Oct 27, 2016)

GeeJay said:



			My pairs partner (9 hcp)has just bought a set of HTX Type R irons and thinks very highly of them. So much so that I'm considering getting a set myself (14 hcp) to replace my aging Wilson Di9.
		
Click to expand...

it shouldn't be a gamble buying clubs, if you get them don't hand over any money until you've checked and hit them, as they won't care after, but there are people with clubs failing completely after a couple of months use, some of mine now make a cracking sound when hitting them after a couple of hours use,


----------



## GeeJay (Oct 27, 2016)

mar00 said:



			it shouldn't be a gamble buying clubs, if you get them don't hand over any money until you've checked and hit them, as they won't care after, but there are people with clubs failing completely after a couple of months use, some of mine now make a cracking sound when hitting them after a couple of hours use,
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks for the input. 

I'm planning to go for a fitting next week at our sister club. I will try other irons beside Benross, but the ones I've seen certainly look the part.

When you say clubs are 'failing completely', can you expand on this please? How have they failed? How many cases are you aware of?


----------



## mar00 (Oct 28, 2016)

GeeJay said:



			Interesting, thanks for the input. 

I'm planning to go for a fitting next week at our sister club. I will try other irons beside Benross, but the ones I've seen certainly look the part.

When you say clubs are 'failing completely', can you expand on this please? How have they failed? How many cases are you aware of?
		
Click to expand...

the demo's look ok, but the build quality of mine is terrible, there are cases with heads cracking, coming off and coming loose, most seem to be reasonably new,
I've come across about 9 people with issues over last few weeks, there are three people on twitter in last few days,  even driver heads splitting, thing is they're also getting ignored by benross unless they go on social media then benross try and hide it and deny they ever have any problems, 

the retailers like to push them as they get 50% mark up with very small out lay if any, I just bought some used Ping G from a reputable eBay shop, much better clubs, quality and feel, also go just as far if thats the reason for looking at benross


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2016)

Can you out up pictures of your clubs and there issues?


----------



## mar00 (Oct 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can you out up pictures of your clubs and there issues?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got them, they are with the retailer still as they sent them back again without fixing the issues, I've now refused them and asked for refund,


----------



## GeeJay (Oct 30, 2016)

mar00 said:



			the demo's look ok, but the build quality of mine is terrible, there are cases with heads cracking, coming off and coming loose, most seem to be reasonably new,
I've come across about 9 people with issues over last few weeks, there are three people on twitter in last few days,  even driver heads splitting, thing is they're also getting ignored by benross unless they go on social media then benross try and hide it and deny they ever have any problems, 

the retailers like to push them as they get 50% mark up with very small out lay if any, I just bought some used Ping G from a reputable eBay shop, much better clubs, quality and feel, also go just as far if thats the reason for looking at benross
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again. To be honest I wouldn't even have considered Benross had my friend not just bought a set and has been very pleased with. I was/am considering Titelist AP2, Mizuno MP-25 or MP-15, Taylormade PSi or similar. The Benross seem to get good reviews, but the points you've raised have certainly made me more cautious. 

I hope you get your refund.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Oct 30, 2016)

I've had my HTX driver almost 4 months now and my fairways, hybrid and irons for 2 months. No issues whatsoever with build quality or performance. I would definitely recommend them. Speaking to others at my club that have Benross clubs, everyone is in agreement that they make good equipment for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2016)

mar00 said:



			I haven't got them, they are with the retailer still as they sent them back again without fixing the issues, I've now refused them and asked for refund,
		
Click to expand...

Well I find it strange that with the alleged problems you have experienced you've never taken photo's of the clubs, especially whilst they've been going backwards and forwards, it's one of the first things I do if there is a problem with anything I have purchased and have to send it back or I take a picture/s to initially inform a company before returning anything.

I personally believe there is more to this than you are fully declaring, I honestly don't believe that a company such as Benross would return any clubs reported and sent back to them as faulty or blemished in any way only to return them back to you if their builder could see the issue you're reporting!

It is my personal opinion that something hasn't quite gone your way in the purchase of these clubs and you just want to rubbish a very good manufacturer and brand name on a public forum, it is also my opinion that you only joined this forum to do that by searching for the name Benross and resurrecting an old thread the day you joined.

Until you produce pictures of the damaged ferules, shafts that are not straight and stepped incorrectly, I simply don't believe you and I think this is just a dig at a brand and manufacturer because you possibly haven't got your own way in something regarding the purchase, or had a change of heart and have attempted to send them back under false pretence!

Prove me wrong?


----------



## GeeJay (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, since I joined here and after finding this thread, I've searched the web and been unable to find any other complaints about these clubs. If there was a widespread issue with these clubs or the quality of customer service from Benross, I would have thought it would show up all over the place. So I'm still very much considering these clubs along with offerings from the usual suspects.


----------



## Stephen1955 (Nov 12, 2016)

mar00 said:



			spend  a bit more on something else, very poor build quality, I received my new type r irons with ferules damaged, they have clearly been put together with them damaged could not be missed but sent them anyway, all the shafts and stepping are just random lengths, customer service don't care and refuse to put then right,
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being a bit anti Benross if there were that many problems something would have been done about they have a reputation to keep so would not let this carry on as you suggest.


----------



## Stephen1955 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello I think you are right with your reply something has upset this person to make comments like this about a product. From experience Benross have always been value for money and quality . I have just ordered a Set of type r today after a test which I have to say out performed top brands by a mile.


----------



## SilverFoxVillarly (Feb 7, 2017)

Just bought HTX Type R Driver and will test it soon.  There were no issues with wrapping-on presentation as it was all hi-quality.  At 9 HCP I hit the ball correctly and have used TM Burner TP in recent past for 230 - 250 yd average distance.  Will update.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 7, 2017)

Only hit the demo 7-iron against my own..

First thoughts, it looks very nice with a slightly smaller head and thinner top-line than my current Karsten 7-iron. Lighter also, and I was getting around average 4mph faster swing-speed and an average 9 yards further on carry. Ball didn't launch appreciably lower, and I was getting good height on my shots but spin rate was halved from 6000rpm with my current 7 to around 2900 with the Benross.

That gave me a little concern about holding a ball on a solid summer green or on links setups; tried the stock HTX driver as well, and seemingly I'd be best suited to the stiff shaft (Kuru Kage black) with 12-deg loft which isn't an option on that driver as the 12 only has a regular shaft. 

I would need to try the adjustable Type-R driver then to get the loft on a stiff shaft, but not sure how the CG movement would affect me and the difference between the Silver and Black Kuru Kage shafts.


----------



## corrupthalo (Feb 7, 2017)

Just purchased a set of these irons and just been to the range as of yet with them.

Hitting just about a club longer with a higher flight. Ball soars with a wedge but still travels. Getting about 110 Yards with a wedge.

Build quality is spot on. In fact the clubs look great at address.

Going to be trying them out on the course hopefully soon


----------



## corrupthalo (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok so played two rounds with the clubs now and have to say I am very impressed.

Extra club length has translated onto the course well, in fact I hit a 5 iron onto a 199 Yard Par 3 yesterday, so very happy.

Green were soft yesterday so cant judge how the ball would stop on a rock hard green but I never really stopped the ball anyway with my old clubs.

Have to say I am very impressed and went on to shoot 39 Pts playing off 17 with a society that I am in. That round managed to get me cut to 15 just before Captains Day


----------



## GeeJay (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the update. I'm still tyre-kicking on this one. Will probably have some lessons before buying anything else.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't comment on the HTR clubs themselves, but I've got some Benross irons that are approx 2-3 years old, something like that. Love them. Couldn't recommend them highly enough and liked the irons so much I've gone from Taylormade driver and ping fairways to a Benross driver, fairway and hybrids. 

At their current prices, with American Golf price matching and doing fitting I really can't see a reason to not buy!


----------



## pool888 (Feb 20, 2017)

Had Benross hybrids and wedges in the past, was happy with them. Quality components and build quality was good so no issues there for me. Never had to contact customer services so can't comment on that side of things. They don't hold their second hand prices that well but they're not expensive in the first place. They do hold their value better than some of the premium branded clubs that discount prices heavily once they're discontinued.


----------

